# FRIDAY, MARCH 11th ALL NISSAN MEET!!! ****



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

This March 11th 2005 will be our next Team Shift meeting. EVERYONE IS INVITED!!! PLEASE COME! 

Where: 
Long Beach town Center By In $ Out 
7691 E Carson St, 
Long Beach, CA 90808 
Its off the 605 and Carson/Lincoln St exit. 

Long Beach Town Center 

Time:6:30pm till ??? 


-We will again talk more about the rebiulding of the Team 
-Talk about the Cannonball Run 
-talk about the All nissan meet in Las Vegas on April 22-23 
-also on april 22, I believe it is called autofest car show? will be in town, so there will be two events going on vegas that weekend. 
-And whatever you guys need to talk about as well. 

We will welcome new members into the club. There are no requirements other than owning a nissan! If you want to be part of somthing awsome, then come down!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i wish i could go, but i have to go to court... 
but i would still like to join the team!!!!


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, no worries man! Visit our section on this board: 

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=67

Everyone is welcome in the club if you have a nissan! We will be having alot of events... Do you have night court or somthing?? Anyways... we will probley be there till 9 or 10 ish... People show up at different times, we just list 6:30 as the start time because people lag with work and traffic and stuff...I will probley get there around 7:30. We usualy hang out and check out cars, then talk about whats goin on with events and stuff, hang out some more and grab some food and the in & out


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I want to go but my car took a shit i need help big time!


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Bump to the top! Its This Friday!


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

TTT, See ya tonight!


----------

